# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  هشدار به کسایی که میخوان پیش دانشگاهیو غیرحضوری بخونن

## raponzel

سلام دوستان
خیلیا میگن که واسه کنکور غیر حضوری خوندن بهتره چون وقتمون بیشتره زودتر تموم میکنیم درسارو ولی من خودم امسالو غیر حضوری خوندم و نه تنها پیشرفت نکردم بلکه رتبم خیلی بدتر از اون چیزی که فک میکردم میشه غیر حضوری خوندن با این که باعث میشه شما تو 4 ماه اول احساس پیشرفت کنین ولی بعد 1مدت همه چی واستون تکراری میشه و چون احساس میکنین همه ازتون توقع دارن با اینکه از درس خوندن خسته شدین به خودتون اجازه استراحت نمیدین واین باعث میشه استرستون هر روز بیشتر بشه شایدم تا مرز افسردگی پیش برین در حالیکه مدرسه رفتن و تو جمع بودن این حسو بهتون نمیده
خلاصه به همه میگم اصلا به غیر حضوری خوندن فکر نکنین

----------


## M0b_1

منم پارسال جوگیر شدم و غیر حضوری گرفتم , پیشرفت نکردم که هیچ پسرفت هم کردم :Y (707): 

البته فکر کنم غیرحضوری غیرقانونی شده دیگه و نمیشه گرفت , ولی بعضی ها میرن مدارس غیرانتفاعی و مدرسه رو به امون خدا میذارن یه جورایی میشه غیرحضوری قانونی:yahoo (21):

----------


## Slow

البته مدرسه خیلی فرقی نداره غیرانتفاعی یا دولتی ش...ولی آموزشگاه ها معمولن جواب نمی دن

----------


## *ALi*

متاسفانه یه مدت خیلی باب شده بود
میرفتن غیر حضوری برمیداشتن که مثلا وقتشون آزاد تر باشه و بیشتر درس بخونن
اما . . .

خداروشکر الان نسبت به قبل کمتره

----------


## Araz

سیستم حضوری یا غیر حضوری - کنکور



مقاله ای از دکتر افشار

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

اره یکی از دوستای منم پارسال غیرحضوری میخوند اولش خیلی از خودش راضی بود ولی بعد کنکور میگفت که خیلی خراب کرده و اصلا همچین انتظاری نداشته
به نظر منم اصلا به درد نمیخوره چون خیلی خسته کننده اس

----------

